
Database “sharding” came from Ultima Online? (2009) - bringtheaction
https://www.raphkoster.com/2009/01/08/database-sharding-came-from-uo/
======
bringtheaction
Heard the creator of UO claim this in a short 4 minute video I just watched
[1] and thought it was a sufficiently interesting piece of trivia that it
deserved to get posted.

I recommend watching the video also btw.

[1]: [https://youtu.be/KFNxJVTJleE](https://youtu.be/KFNxJVTJleE)

